# Java moss



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

So I know this stuff will grow darn near dark conditions, I just want to make sure that I can keep it healthy with the little light I have on my 34g. It's a marineland accent lighting strip that's submersible and very weak being called accent lighting. Der? Fish poo will be the designated ferts (should be sufficient) and CO2 will not be provided other than my aerator, not a good job of CO2, and fish.

21" fixture
72 0.6 white LEDS (6500k)
16 .06 460NM blue
25/1121 par/lux at 12"
11/377 par/lux at 24"
550 lumens
http://www.marineland.com/Products/...f-aquarium-led-lighting-system.aspx#technical


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep...it will be just fine...


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Kinda what I figured, needed some expert advice as I've yet to venture into planted. Why not start simple, small and easy. 

Thinking about using a rock to attach it to so that I can easily maintain and take it out with ease to dunk it and get the poo/food out of it. Basically turning it into an ornament within the tank.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Our java moss will grow anywhere, it seems. If it clings closely enough to deco, it will eventually attach tendrils and take it over. We have a fake tree stump in one of our tanks that looks gorgeous and more natural now, thanks to the moss.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The only thing I've managed to kill java moss with is salt. If you find it goes brown on you, try java fern, I can grow that in my Tang tanks.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Darn stuff gets into the filter and will sometimes get wrapped around the impeller!


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Come to figure out after looking at my parameters I might need to stop being so particular on my WC's to support any live plants. Nitrates didn't register on liquid or strips on my 125, 0 amm, 0 nitrite, 0 nitrate. And I haven't done a WC in 2 weeks, and I feed once to twice a day. My 34g is cycled with 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite and <10 nitrate.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Unless the water changes are too much work for you it is always a good idea, gives the plants some fresh micro nutrients


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually , water changes are not so much for the plants as they are for the fish...it has been found that more frequent water changes are very beneficial to the fish..


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

The work of a WC isn't too much for me at all. I take particular care of everything that I care about, especially when it comes to a living animal. Admitting that I take too good of care that I don't have any nitrates for a live plant, and that I would have to back off I'm not sure I'm fond of that much lol


----------

